

Ask HN: Test iPhone app on mobile Safari? - keywonc

How do you test an iPhone app idea on the mobile browser on real people's iPhones?<p>I'm looking for a way to test our iPhone app MVP with 10+ friends before we go through all the App store setup, without the UDID hassle.<p>Three options I looked into:<p>1. Testflight - We find there is a subtle but significant difference between "testers" and "MVP customers." We don't feel too comfortable imposing future customers with the UDID hassle -- not to mention that we'd like to test core features of the app before going full-on with iOS development. https://testflightapp.com/<p>2. Pieceable - Viewer is Flash based and doesn't run on mobile Safari. Works with desktop browsers. https://www.pieceable.com/<p>3. Kickfolio - Embedded iFrame is based on Pieceable Viewer, same story. http://kickfolio.com/<p>The app will have small set of features but it needs to function with 10+ user accounts. Before we build an html-based demo of the app, I'd appreciate it if anyone has other suggestions. Thanks!
======
shilman
Seems like jQuery mobile is an easy way to go, but if there are any turnkey
options, OR if there are strong arguments for going with a native app I'd love
to hear them.

